# Hi looking for some advice



## keirsmum (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi  I am looking for some advice...
 my thirteen year old son has a few medical issues which he takes medication for ...
Over the last week I have noticed real smelly urine,he drinks large
amounts all the time ,sweats so much he has been carrying a towel with him.
My sister is type 1 diabetic so last night we thought we would check
his blood sugars at this time it was 21.7 this morning when he first got 
up we did it again and it was 15.6 ,do you think its worth seeing our g.p
about this?
 thanks In advance P


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2009)

I would definitely take him straightaway to the doctors, those levels are far too high to be normal and he does appear to have other symptoms. Does his breath smell of pear drops? This could indicate ketones.

I hope that, whatever happens, you can get it sorted quickly!

Best wishes


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, definitely go to the docs as soon as poss.  Don't mean to stress you, but if the docs fob you off (waiting for test results til next week etc?!!) DON'T feel you have to wait, just take him to A&E (I would with my lad, anyway!).  If nothing else, he's probably feeling grotty right now & the sooner it's sorted (whatever the cause) the better. 

All the best, hope he's feeling better soon!!

Best wishes,

Twitchy


----------



## keirsmum (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks...... he has no ketone's on his breath ..
I am awear of these my sister was in a ketoacidotic 
coma just as she was diagnosed with blood sugar levels of 34 and
higher..
I just wanted someone else's opinion that I am not overreacting ,I have called and made an app with our G.P for five o'clock tonight .
 P


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2009)

as has been said please go to the docs , hope he is ok and good luck, let us know how you go on x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2009)

Not overreacting at all! Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can only echo what everyone else has said . those levels are far too high , take him to the doctors , I hope everything goes well for you both , please let us know how you get on .


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I can only say what the others have already said...please take him to the drs..as soon as possible...Hope all goes well..please let us know how you get on.

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think I can add any more, glad you managed to get him an appointment for today. I hope it went well and do keep us updated.


----------



## keirsmum (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi sorry I never got back on last night ...
we seen G.P who could not get the practice monitor to work 
We took a urine sample with us which he checked and said there was 
no sugar in which was a good sign ....we checked levels before we went they were 7.0, which i'm thinking is good..........
We are back this morning for a fasting test 
thanks for help support and advice given 
 P


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2009)

hope the test goes ok ,pleased things are settled x


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope that you get some answers today. It may be that you have caught the diabetes early, as levels or 15 and 21 are not normal. If you don't get answers from your GP then I would suggest going to A&E. best wishes to you and your son


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope all goes well at the appointment today..and you get the answers you need for your son and yourself..I would agree with Nikki, that the levels were to high, and if you don't get the answers off your GP, take your son to the hospital..

Heidi
xx


----------

